# osram



## friend_

Ok, osram is a subsidiary of Siemens. I understand the meaning of the word in Polish, but I don't understand the grammatical form.
 In my dictionary I found: 


> osrać perf od  osrywać:


but I found also in the Internet:


> Posrać is the perfective form and osrać imperfective [...]
> you can create an imperfective out of osrać - it would be 'osrywać' - you won't hear that word much though I guess


So now, I'm confused. What is the infinitive and which form "osram" has?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## robin74

Infinitive is "osrać" and it's a perfective form.


----------



## Orlin

I don't speak Polish, but I think that the infinitive is osrać, it is a perfective verb and osram is in the future tense, 1st person sg. (As far as I know, in West and East Slavic languages perfective verbs have only past and future tense and the latter is morphologically like the present tense of imperfective verbs.)


----------



## El Torero

you're right
_osrać_ is infinitive, _osram_ is 1 sg future
_osrywać_ is out of use but you can sometimes see _obsrać
_
So the thing is that the name of the product _Żarówki Osram_ can be translated as "i will take a crap on the light bulbs"


----------



## Ben Jamin

El Torero said:


> you're right
> _osrać_ is infinitive, _osram_ is 1 sg future
> _osrywać_ is out of use but you can sometimes see _obsrać_
> 
> So the thing is that the name of the product _Żarówki Osram_ can be translated as "i will take a crap on the light bulbs"


 There is nothing about what is to be 'osrane' in this verb, 'take a a crap' does not sound correct English either. 'Osram' means just 'I am going to shit at ... (something)'


----------



## majlo

The expression "to take a crap" (forget the typo) does sound correct in English, and _is _correct. There is an entry in every dictionary out there.


----------



## El Torero

Ben Jamin said:


> There is nothing about what is to be 'osrane' in this verb


hmm
how about "Żarówki" ;] 
regards


----------



## Ben Jamin

El Torero said:


> hmm
> how about "Żarówki" ;]
> regards


Nothing indicates this. On the contrary, in the "pre war times" there was a joke "Co to jest, wisi i grozi? - żarówka marki Osram".


----------



## El Torero

I'm not sure I follow you
"żarówki osram" was in this case a fixed expression so "osram" was directly referring to "żarówki"... 
Again I'm not sure I get what the problem is for you


----------



## ymar

Actually, I think the word "obsrać" is now used instead of "osrać". At least in Warsaw.


----------

